# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Θαλλασινές δραστηριότητες.

## aris koulocheris

Καλό σας απόγευμα φίλοι της Nαυτιλίας.Σας αναφέρω ένα έθιμο της Αρτέμιδας Αττικής στις 9 Μάη κάθε χρόνου.Το έθιμο αφορά Τον Προστάτη των ναυτικών Άγιο Νικόλαο τον Νεομάρτυρα.Η μνήμη του γιορτάζεται κάθε χρόνο στο εκκλησάκι του Αη-Νικόλα που βρίσκεται στο μικρό νησάκι στο κόλπο της Αρτέμιδας.Οι πιστοί μεταβαίνουν στο νησάκι με καικάκια απο το λιμάνι της Αρτέμιδας.Ακολουθεί λειτουργία και περιφορά της εικόνας, που βρέθηκε στο νησί,γύρω απο το εκκλησάκι.Ενα πραγματικά χριστιανικό έθιμο που λόγω της ιδιαίτεροτητας του δεν πρέπει να χαθεί.Σας παραθέτω και μερικές εικόνες της περασμένης Παρασκευής.

----------

